# your dream



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

any 1 there ?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ill give it a shot*

Mathews 40" axle to axle
Goldtip Xcutters.
352X string
Aep stablizers
Blazers or Vanetec fletchings
CBE sights
Trophy Taker launcher rest.
Carter release.

This is a good set up for me.:wink:


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

sweet any 1 else i know theres people with dreams....


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

My dream setup aims well and put the arrow behind the dot every time. With that being said right now I have a Hoyt Ultraelite xt2000 c2 cam that is very close to that. I'm shooting gold tip 22 series w/50gr point, 4 micro blazers and GT pin nocks. Trophy taker drop away, Shrewd sight, 30" shrewd stabilizer with a 5" shrewd offset with 8 aluminum and 3 brass weights, classic 6x scope w/.060 fiber and a specialty #2 3/32 clarifier. Release is an old wore out Carter lock jaw with Stone mountain dakota strings/cable and vortex razors. 

The key is having a bow the fits and shoots effortlessly. If you have to pull the bow back and think do this and now do this, hold my hand like that and pull like this then it will never shoot well under pressure. A bow should just about shoot by itself. Just pull back, anchor and aim. The rest should be automatic


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

mmmmmm......I'm pretty close. The things in red are on my dream list

apex7 w/ Little John bowstrings
axcell 4500 sight CR apex scope (have a britesite now)
x10 main stab (in transit) w/ x10 side bars 
doinker fully adjustable vbar mount
Stan micro III medium have a carter two shot now.
Jager grip
x10 protour arrows still shooting fatty 2712's 
brownell bowcase


----------



## turkey track (Apr 14, 2008)

comon guys keep it goin !!!


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

black and blue elite archery z28 w/ winners choice strings doinker stabelizer,gold tip arrows (any kind their all good) toxonics nail driver with sure-loc scope and bohning 1.5 in fletch.


----------



## 60xar (Mar 30, 2006)

well I am no pro but the setup I have now is the best shooting setup I have ever owned.

Hoyt Vantage X8(60#)
Posten Stabilizers
SSStrings 452X
Sure Loc Supreme
True Spot Scope 4X lense with green dot kit
TruBall Ultra Sweet Spot 3 release
GoldTip Ultralight 22's
VaneTec Vanes

this setup has added alot of confidence to my game and also a fair amount of hardware to the trophy case!


----------



## cheez-it (Jan 17, 2008)

i have an awesome set-up; one of my dreams is to shoot it with perfect form everytime. I love my worn out Bowtech!!!!!!!! YAHOO!!!!


----------

